# Any info about Canada cross country travel?



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

I would like to go across Canada, but it seems much more expensive than Amtrak. Do you know about any of these trains that are not as expensive? Is this post inappropriate for this forum since it is not about Amtrak?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 17, 2013)

What you want to do Junebug is go to via.ca the VIA website and look for Express Fares and 50% off Sales on the Canadian!(#1/#2) As you said, the Regular Fares are Pricey but in the Winter and several times during the year they offer 50% or more Off and instead of paying like $1,500 (Canadian but it's close to on par with the American $) for a Cabin for One you will pay $750 or Less, and an even Cheaper way is to take a Lower berth in a Section for like $550!(it still includes all First Class Amenities and privileges) Ive ridden in Both and the Section Lower Berth is actually More Comfortable than the Cabin for One! Theres even a Cheaper Way but I dont think youd want to ride Coach for 5 Days and 4 Nights across Canada and pay for your Meals and not have a Bed or Shower! Ive seen the Vancouver-Toronto Coach fares as Low as $197!! which attracts Students and Backpacker Travelers with more Time than Money!

This is Cheaper than the Fares on the Zephyr, Chief and Empire Builder in the Summer and even close to the LSL and the Cap @ High Bucket and has so much more to offer!

It's a Trip of a Lifetime, the Best way to go is from Toronto to Vancouver (#1)but the Vancouver to Toronto(#2) option is also good, I just rode it in Feb. Fantastic Trip!  Google up the thread on here with the VIA info and Trip Reports!


----------



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Jim, the help is much appreciated. I don't want to go in winter, I like traveling when the weather is nice. Of course, the west coast, Vancouver, I would think is nice weather like San Francisco? I live in Chicago, so Toronto to Vancouver would be perfect. Does it go through where Lake Louise is?

Going to go check out your suggestions now


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 17, 2013)

junebug said:


> Does it go through where Lake Louise is?


Nope - it doesn't go to Lake Louise or Banff. That route is the southern one now used by *The Rocky Mountaineer*.

That is a really great ride, all in the daylight hours.


----------



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> junebug said:
> 
> 
> > Does it go through where Lake Louise is?
> ...


That's gorgeous!!!!!! Wow, I want to take that train. And all the other ones, too, of course  Are we train sluts or what?


----------



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

So the Rocky Mountaneer - looks like nothing under $1000  -- Geez why is Canada so expensive? I'm really appreciating Amtrak now. I don't care if it's 12 hours late!


----------



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

MrFSS, the link to your pictures seems to be broken


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 17, 2013)

junebug said:


> MrFSS, the link to your pictures seems to be broken


Thanks - fixed now. Smugmug just did a web site revision.

And, *HERE* are photos of our trip some years ago that included the _*Rocky Mountaineer.*_


----------



## pennyk (Aug 17, 2013)

I took the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver in December 2011. The express deal fare was $875 (in a bedroom for 2). Although it was winter, it was beautiful. Also.... the train was about 7 hours late into Vancouver (due to a freight derailment ahead of us).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 17, 2013)

junebug said:


> Thanks, Jim, the help is much appreciated. I don't want to go in winter, I like traveling when the weather is nice. Of course, the west coast, Vancouver, I would think is nice weather like San Francisco? I live in Chicago, so Toronto to Vancouver would be perfect. Does it go through where Lake Louise is?
> Going to go check out your suggestions now


VIA has the Express Fares and 50% OFF Sales Year Round, its not just in Winter! Just keep checking on via.ca and if you can snag a cheap fare as soon as possible, they sell quick when they are Cheap! The weather in Vancouver is similar to Seattle except it is protected by Vancouver island so doesnt get as much Snow or Cold as Seattle! April to Ocober is the Perfect time to visit in BC! The rerason I liked my Winter Trip was the Price and also seeing the Snow and Beautiful Scenery from the Comfort and Warmth of a 1950s Budd Dome Car! Anytime is Beautiful in NW Canada, and the Cabin Country North of Toronto is Great also! I cant say much about the Praries, but they do keep us fed!  You can afford the Canadian if you catch a Special Fare, its cheaper than the Western trains and it lasts 5 Days and 4 Nights! Tom's pictures are always First Rate as are several of our Members!


----------



## junebug (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm going to see if they have email alerts to special fares - I hope they do!!


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 18, 2013)

June Bug... Amtrak has much better on time performance than the Canadian... There are hours and hours built into the schedule and when I rode we were constantly delayed by freight trains. Riding VIA reminded me of how Amtrak used to be.

The trip as a whole is not nearly as scenic as the Zephyr... Really only 1 day of good scenery on the Canadian. It's a lovely trip because of the heritage equipment but I feel like VIA is highly overrated.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 19, 2013)

junebug said:


> I'm going to see if they have email alerts to special fares - I hope they do!!


I signed up for Via Preference (their frequent traveler program, even though I don't travel on Via frequently) and get email notifications of the 50% off sales.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 19, 2013)

junebug said:


> Thanks, Jim, the help is much appreciated. I don't want to go in winter, I like traveling when the weather is nice. Of course, the west coast, Vancouver, I would think is nice weather like San Francisco? I live in Chicago, so Toronto to Vancouver would be perfect. Does it go through where Lake Louise is?
> Going to go check out your suggestions now


If you go in the summer, that's the high season, and expect to pay something like $1500 per person for the most basic Sleeper sections. You won't get Express Deals very easily in summer either.

In Canada, VIA Rail trains are expensive because there government does not support trains as much as the US, so they provide less subsides than here. Also, with plummeting ridership, VIA Rail is having trouble even getting the present subsides.

The Rocky Mountaineer if very expensvie because it's private so it needs to make a profit. VIA and Amtrak are both government-owned, so they take losses from lower fares and get subsides. Of course most passenger rail dosen't make a profit anyway.

And mind you, VIA trains are delayed even more than Amtrak.


----------



## junebug (Aug 19, 2013)

Awww.... maybe I'll drive. Or just take the train part way.

Any suggestions on what is the prettiest part? For example, on the Zephyr, the part I like best is, I think Denver to Salt Lake City, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 19, 2013)

junebug said:


> Awww.... maybe I'll drive. Or just take the train part way.
> Any suggestions on what is the prettiest part? For example, on the Zephyr, the part I like best is, I think Denver to Salt Lake City, if I'm not mistaken.


Section west of Edmonton is the mountainous part. But the plains are great too. The Canadian really has great scenery throughout.

If you can't afford the whole trip, do something like combining Greyhound Canada with VIA Rail. Maybe that would work. Plus, stop off along the way, you know.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 19, 2013)

Edmonton - Vancouver through Jasper Park is the scenic portion. The views of the Rockies are great.


----------

